# Android App: +1 Table Top Helper



## FunkTheMonk (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey all!

I recently got back into Warhammer 40k - currently building up my Waaaaaaaaaaagh!

I run an independent game studio called +1Games, and we just released this: +1 Table Top Helper

+1TTH is designed to display your army lists for table top games, for use as reference. It currently supports Game Workshop's Warhammer 40k (and possibly fantasy, if the rules are similar?).
This app comes as a blank canvas, all data has to be inputted by the user, but spend a couple of minutes putting in your army and rules and it can be a time saver whilst playing.

The free version has no feature restrictions (this may change later if some of the other features are added (see our website)) or time restrictions, but it only allows 1 army to be saved at a time (will lose your army data if you overwrite it). The Paid version currently allows up to 5 armies (could be increased) to be saved.

It isn't an Army builder (although maybe in a couple of versions time...), dice roller or probability calculator - there are brilliant apps that already do those things









Search for Warhammer, 40k or PlusOneGames in the Android Market on your device, or follow the link above.


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

hey man grabbed your app for my new htc desire.
the top two tabs i cant see because of the htc interface up top where it has all my signal strength and battery level bars.

thought you should know possibly for a later version down the road.

Cold86


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

we'll be right back with your great heresy online commercial center, wait we don't have one XD

seriosly try to post this somewhere else because mre than anything this is a commercial.

definatly going to ask an admin to see if this should be moved to a diffrent place like non-related or deleted.


----------



## FunkTheMonk (Sep 22, 2010)

The default size for those tabs was way too big imo, and the only way I could find to change them was a bit of a hack. I noticed it on a mates xperia 10 so I've changed it back, but I'm currently working on an update that will allow you to enter your own games (so hopefully will support most game systems), so it'll come with that.

And yes I suppose this is a commerical, for a warhammer 40k related product that was a new release... if that isn't the right content for the New Releases forum, sorry.


----------



## FunkTheMonk (Sep 22, 2010)

2 Content Patches have come out for +1TTH since I made my last patch -

1.1 added the ability to add new Game systems (by customising Stats for Models and Equipment)
1.2 added the ability to Export and Import Army (along with Equipment / Special Rules & Game System) data to the sdcard.

plus other polish and bug fixes.

With the 1.2 patch, you can export from the Free version and import to the Paid version, or send you Army list to your friends.


----------

